#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Pre-commissioning, Commissioning procedure, Summary sheet

## sunny2518

Dear all

Can someone provide me the following document?
1) Pre-commissioning and Commissioning procedure of compressors (centrifugal and reciprocating)
2) Pre-commissioning and Commissioning procedure of demethaniser column
3) Pre-commissioning and Commissioning procedure of molecular sieve
4) Pre-commissioning and Commissioning procedure of flare stack
5) Instrument summary sheet, valve summary sheet,equipment summary sheet




It would be appreciate if someone can show me those documents. Thank you.See More: Pre-commissioning, Commissioning procedure, Summary sheet

----------


## walid

hello sunny, 
could you please upload any precommissioning commissioning procedure, compressors, heat exchangers, flare.....? I will be very grateful

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi dear all,
I am also looking for the above documents. kindly share if any 1 is having. Thanks in advance.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Friends,

Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] with PRECOMMISSIONING PROCEDURE of JGC. The procedures included are as below
1.	TIGHTNESS TEST
2.	AIR BLOWING
3.	STEAM BLOWING
4.	MECH RUNNING TEST OF PUMPS
5.	FLANGE BOLT TIGHTENING

Regards.

----------


## dmrodrigues

npsrinivasarao 

can you repost your procedures ins special the one for steam blowing (the link is dead)

----------


## vijai26678

please post all the files once again

----------


## manniyamsenthil

can any one provide pre commissioning procedure for static equipment

----------


## akilez69

I'll appreciate to upload again the procedure mentioned above.
Regards.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

You should check Total Specs.





> I'll appreciate to upload again the procedure mentioned above.
> Regards.

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

You should check Total Specs.





> I'll appreciate to upload again the procedure mentioned above.
> Regards.

----------


## Ibrahim23

please share again.

----------


## weldsv

Please reupload

----------


## buddy19

Link is dead, please upload again,



Thanks and best regardsSee More: Pre-commissioning, Commissioning procedure, Summary sheet

----------


## buddy19

> Hi,
> Dear Friends,
> 
> Find here a link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link is dead, please upload again

----------

